# Tokio Hotel



## Masterchamber (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone heard of em'? 
If u haven't. u'll like them.
Listen to Love and death. or Darkside of The sun.


----------



## prowler (Nov 25, 2009)

uhno.
I hate them so much, im glad they arnt big in England.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry, but that band is such a big crap, that it's unbelievable..

I usually respect other genres, music I don't listen....respect it if it has any quality.....but I can't understand what type of people listens and likes this crap.....sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT: And sorry, I have to ask...that singer, is it a HE or a SHE?! I can't figure it out..


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Sorry, but that band is such a big crap, that it's unbelievable..
> 
> I usually respect other genres, music I don't listen....respect it if it has any quality.....but I can't understand what type of people listens and likes this crap.....sorry


I second that -- Tokio Hotel is just awful.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 25, 2009)

Tokio Hotel=bad^?


As comical as their songs are(well, at least if you DO understand the language), these guys are better.


----------



## Domination (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't like the band, at all.

I can like some musicians people consider crappy, but they are just not my thing. They are... terrible for me.


----------



## Minox (Nov 25, 2009)

From what I've noticed they're pretty much just about looks, their music sounds awful. :/


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2009)

Mei-o, videos you posted are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love the music, don't even compare Tokio Hotel and something like this..



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *From what I've noticed they're pretty much just about looks*, their music sounds awful. :/


Yes, and they look maybe even more awful then they sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please, somebody, that singer, what is it?! What kind of boy or a girl is it?!


----------



## prowler (Nov 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Please, somebody, that singer, what is it?! What kind of boy or a girl is it?!



i... i dont actually know...


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Mei-o, videos you posted are great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's neither, it's like the bastard child of Gerard Way and something from Resident Evil.




An advice to OP, try asking around for other bands, try listening to them and ditch this crap.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2009)

Look at the hands, nails! It must be a girl!!





































?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Domination (Nov 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

>



No boobies, must be a guy!


----------



## pu|se (Nov 25, 2009)

I know.. they're terrible.. I hate their music..

Kind of a shame they're from germany-.-

But the hype they had is almost over.. at least in germany^^

except for the girls crying and shouting and fainting on seeing them in RL..

and, well if you believe it or not.. he's a guy... the name's Bill


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 25, 2009)

So he actually IS a guy...I honestly didn't know......what kind of a guy is he?!?!


----------



## casidepro (Nov 25, 2009)

XD That guy looks like goku supersaiyan 4


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 25, 2009)

Cept for this picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks like a chick.


----------



## pu|se (Nov 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> So he actually IS a guy...I honestly didn't know......what kind of a guy is he?!?!



A very female guy.. I didn't know either at first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I asked some friends, like who is she???

Then they told me he's a friggn guy oO

if anyone wonders, his hairstyle has always been that shitty


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 25, 2009)

Masterchamber said:
			
		

> Anyone heard of em'?
> If u haven't. u'll like them.
> That's funny, cause at least half the german population hates their guts.
> 
> QUOTEListen to Love and death. or Darkside of The sun.


"Dark Side of the Sun"?
Seriously? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makes me wonder if they actually know The Dark Side of the Moon or if they're just that dumb.


Also, the reason why Tokio Hotel are so popular is because the band members were like 15 years old when they released their first hit single, Durch den Monsun...Every pre-pubescent german girl was all over them.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 25, 2009)

Aren't that Super Saiyan guy and the drummer with the dreadlocks twins?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 25, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Aren't that Super Saiyan guy and the drummer with the dreadlocks twins?



They are.


----------



## Cermage (Nov 25, 2009)

guess you guys havent heard blood on the dancefloor or brokencyde


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh man, don't get me going on these guys. You tempers should know how I am with my music, I am on the biggest music critics I know and I hate myself for that but its natural. Me and 2 of my brothers are crazy music critics, if we don't like it we will bust on it and argue for ages because thats the way we are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Either way, they are awful. One the worst pieces of shit that was ever created on this Earth and I hope they disappear out of the blue someday.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 25, 2009)

you know something is terribly wrong if you have no idea if a band member is a dude or a gal... probably in preparation for when they suck so badly, they can just re-debut themselves as another band.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> "Dark Side of the Sun"?
> Seriously?


Yeah, it's really good.





 You should give it a try.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 25, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> guess you guys havent heard blood on the dancefloor or brokencyde
> *Snip*


Well, they both ain't THAT bad, I kinda like this song:


You know, the thing is.. Tokio Hotel is a serious band. Yes, they are gay for real.
Well, the singer, or singers, dunno, from Blood on the Dancefloor are probably gay too, but..
Bands like Brokencyde, Blood on the dancefloor, Medid Droid, etc. Are 100% sarcasm.
But they manage to make some catchy songs that are nice to listen too (well, sometimes).


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 25, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> .Radiant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I am going to have to put you threw good music therapy like I did with my friend a couple years back.


----------



## Domination (Nov 25, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listening to too much Black/death/trash metal will make him violent, so its hardly therapy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hard Rock ftw. At least craving for sex is a good thing


----------



## Sephi (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't really like Tokio Hotel, but I must say, Bill Kaulitz is cute.


----------



## CasperH (Nov 25, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Masterchamber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that possible?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 25, 2009)

uh, can't even spell the name of your favourite band?

seriously they suck.



...I'm wondering why they're still alive after all their emo singing and gay music


*EDIT: *


			
				CasperH said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you think twilight actually sold?
prepubescent girls love what everyone else hates.


----------



## Orc (Nov 25, 2009)

I love Tokio Hotel and Bill is my baby.


----------



## playallday (Nov 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> So he actually IS a guy...I honestly didn't know......what kind of a guy is he?!?!


Same here, as first I thought he was a girl, but as the photo's went on I'm thinking he's a guy.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 25, 2009)

This is the whole group btw, so we can start laughing with the other guys too!






Two on the right are twins.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not interested in your crazy irrelevant obsessions with gender! 

I could never say no to that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEVER!

Bastards!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 25, 2009)

My theory is that he got castrated.
It'd explain why "he"'s so feminine, why his voice sucks so much, and why he's mildly attractive despite being an emo shithead


----------



## Orc (Nov 25, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> My theory is that he got castrated.
> It'd explain why "he"'s so feminine, why his voice sucks so much, and why he's mildly attractive despite being an emo shitheadI take it as a compliment when you say being castrated makes you mildly attractive.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 25, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_**SNIP**_
oshi--


----------



## geminisama (Nov 25, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> guess you guys havent heard blood on the dancefloor or brokencyde



I'm glad I hadn't heard of them. Now I cant be blissful with my ignorance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Tokio Hotel is horrible. I love how noone yet has liked them, despite the TC saying we'll LOVE 'em.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 25, 2009)

Can we just settle that the lead singer is a Trans gender or a Hermaphrodite?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 25, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Can we just settle that the lead singer is a Trans gender or a Hermaphrodite?


what you mean like Lady GaGa?


----------



## Jaems (Nov 26, 2009)

They are very awful. Please save yourself now, and stop listening to them. You will never regret it.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 26, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I think I am going to have to put you threw good music therapy like I did with my friend a couple years back.


I don't think that's going to help, dunno what this socalled "death/blackmetal" is exactly, but I guess the music I listen comes close to it.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 26, 2009)

i also neither hear their music nor like them very much, but i think though their music is still too shitty, they became a bit better and more serious than in their younger years :.


----------



## nutella (Nov 26, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZING!!!
but yeah, they're shit


----------



## prowler (Nov 26, 2009)

Spoiler












They both most know each other...



Spoiler











Must of gone to the same sex change clinic


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 26, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't type anything right now...


----------



## Jaems (Nov 26, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I think I am going to have to put you threw good music therapy like I did with my friend a couple years back.


Don't you listen to Grindcore and Slipknot?

I don't think you can help much.


----------

